

Show HN: ClickBin - create collections of links (no login required) - vicapow
http://clickb.in
This is @lxe my first Show HN. What do you think? Useful? If not, what feature would make it useful for you? We'd love your feedback, positive or negative.
======
johnmurch
Quick next steps: 1\. Allow for renaming of Bins 2\. Bookmarklet and/or
FF/Chrome plugin for saving URLS 3\. Allowing for putting a URL into multiple
bins in a faster way

Just some thoughts. Would love to know your business revenue model.

